

BlogUpp! - the easiest way to get readers and traffic for quality blogs - vbatcu
http://news.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/9-0&fd=R&url=http://www.prweb.com/releases/2008/3/prweb743294.htm

======
pchristensen
vbactu, is this your service? I'm impressed that the link goes directly to the
prweb.com press release. No more veiled submarine references here!

Here's a link to the actual service: <http://www.blogupp.com/>

------
vbatcu
pchristensen, yes, i'm the co-founder. I've given the link as shown by my
google alerts for blogupp.com I'll consider your recommendation for future.
Thanks.

------
vbatcu
A must try service for every blogger

